# Henry Milker



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Have any of you used this? Is It worth it? I have just one doe in milk, and will have only 2-3 next year. Is the constant suction that pulls the milk a problem for the teats over the long haul. Any input is greatly appreciated.

Here is link http://www.goatfinder.com/goat_milk_machine.htm

Thanks


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Matt! W ehave the Henry Milker. You have to understand with this milker to relieve the valve after so many seconds. we got it for Lindsey to milk with BUT...not all does should be hooked up to this machine! FF's once or maybe twice ONLY because of their short immature teats. Milkers with good or decent orifices should not be put on the Henry. Does with long teats should not be put on the Henry. We have concluded that the Henry is great for FF's to get them started but even with the release every couple of seconds you get serious changes.
Tam


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you Tammy!!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no pulsation and that is very hard on teats and udders.


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys...I thought it sounded too good to be a option.


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,
I am very late responding to this but maybe it's better that some time passed. I have sold over 1,200 Henry Milkers over the past 2 year period and stay in contact with many on their successes and problems.
The Henry Milker milks 1 teat at a time. The hand vacuum pump (operated by squeezing the pump with your hand) is the part of the Henry Milker that creates a negative pressure on the teat, much like the action applied by a baby goat. 
The pumping action on the hand pump is entirely different than milking and you do NOT have to work as hard. Once the vacuum builds you can just watch the milk pour. Keeping an eye on the built-in pressure gauge, you only have to give another pump as needed until your done milking. You control how much the pressure varies or fluctuates or pulsates.
I have launched a new website www.henrymilker.com and would love to hear comments from readers on the look and ease. Also am looking for goat photos to post on the Henry Milker website.
One of my customers placed this video on facebook, take a look.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Mike and WELCOME to the forum We got the Henry Milker for my daughter who has CP. It is her only link to milking. We have made a minor adjustment, just lengthing one hose. It still works wonderfully except for one problem.
I have a problem with the syringe extending and widening the teat. I am afraid that after extended use it would make show teats look very hidious and cause great teat orfices to weaken allowing for leakage. Do you have a way of regulating the extention on your does teats? Otherwise, for a show goat, this could spell disaster-although they say mammary isn't everything it truly is to me.
Thanks Tam


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I was very dissappointed. The website leads you to believe that for the price you pay you will get more then some mason jars and a pump that can be bought at any auto parts store for under $5. The pics and descriptions on the website should be of the actual milker that will be shipped to customers. Had I known what it actually consisted of I would not have paid $120 for it. Theres $25 in materials at very most. There are several other milkers that are very similar to this one that sell for $40-50 and they work in the same way. If I had known that I was going to get mason jars and a auto part pump I would have bought the $40 one, it was the same thing but was advertised as exactly what it is, with pics of exactly what you get when you buy it. The Henry Milker websites pics leads you to believe you are getting higher quality then what it actually is.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a Maggidan and like it. $45 total cost.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

What is a Maggidan?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"The pics and descrpitions on the website should be of the actual milker that will be shipped to customers." Nicole

Yes it does. If you click on the link Mike gives, go to Buy Now--you will see the set up. It comes unassembled so of course it looks different. I did not have any trouble assembling the milker for Lindsey. She uses it to milk the goats at times and it is functional for her. Now remember Lindsey is physically disabled with decent but limited fine and gross motor abitities. She is not disappointed. And with that I say she did not spend her money unwisely. I suppose you have to be in her situation to know. Anyway, I have reservations on its use but it is because I prefer hand milking.
Tam


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

The Maggiedan milker is a hand held pump, like a spray bottle and the tube goes to the syringe that goes over the teat. The good thing is you can change for size of the syringe for the ****** to the big girls if you want. There is a web-site and it may be www.maggidan.com . If that's not it then do a search with the same name.

I did have the Udderly Easy Milker and it was a pure waste of my $. Over $250 and it would never work right. When I tried to contact the maker, several times in several months, he never would get back to me. I wasn't a happy woman.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok checked out the henry milker website again, the pics are different then what was on there when I ordered it. It works but the price is way too hight for what you get.


----------

